
Show HN: A simple web app to extract text found in the image - edgar971
https://image-to-text.edgardev.com/
======
godot
A couple of sample captcha images from a google search:
[https://i.imgur.com/e4uv0bQ.png](https://i.imgur.com/e4uv0bQ.png) Looks like
it has some ways to go before defeating captcha :)

~~~
edgar971
I never thought of using for that :P

------
Raed667
Love the API, is it ok if I use it directly from private script ?

------
megraf
No mobile support? I couldn't click anywhere to upload an image

~~~
edgar971
working on that.

------
gitgud
Brilliant! Is this using tesseract on the backend?

~~~
edgar971
I'm working on implementing that. Right now it's just my own.

